# Agrotourismo



## Div59 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi All
What are the rules and criteria for opening an Agroturismo in Abruzzo
Currently have a large house with land with potential to open a b&b on a small scale to start.
Any info would be good
Div59


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think this is the best place to get answers to such a complex and possibly expensive question. You might want to start in your comune's Uffici Comunali / Municipio.

One thing I do know, if you intend to provide anything other than pre-packaged foods and self-serve items (such as a toaster that guests can drop sliced bread into on their own), you need an extensive training course and special license to serve prepared foods.


----------

